# Chocolate Havanese



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey All!

We are thinking we are going to get a chocolate havanese and I would love, LOVE to see your photos of your furbabys and full growns!.

Have a nice day


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd like to see chocolates too! I love the coco havs!!


----------



## LindsC (May 28, 2012)

Mine is still a pup - 19 weeks now! But, this is my chocolate Teddy!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Omg! Too adorable!!!!


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are some of my favorite pics of Charly 
1st pic she is 10 wks old
2 pic 3-4 months
3rd pic she is 9 months


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

soo soo sweet.. beautiful colouring


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Aria is a white and chocolate parti colored havanese. She is at 9 months right now!


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Aria said:


> Aria is a white and chocolate parti colored havanese. She is at 9 months right now!


omg too cute.. LOVE the bow!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Makes me want my own cocoa puff! They are all stunning!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Rolo is just over 2 years old and has gone thru quite the color change. He was born super dark chocolate, but within a few days I could see the tan points starting to come in. He is now a light silver chocolate color, with his tail and head a bit darker chocolate than his body and his feet are a light tan- and he has tan eyebrows! And yes, he is curly!


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

Our Truffie is a year and a half now. Let's see if I can find a photo. He enjoys playing. He too has lightened up some but not too much.









Here's another:








Nathan
www.talemakerhavanese.com


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow they are all beautiful and how they change.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Bobby is 9 days shy of 10 months old. I finally cut his face to match his body once he started "trimming" his legs and feet on his own. :suspicious:

From a baby (I'm guessing a couple months old in the first pic when he was still with his first mommy, Christie) to about 5 months to recently when I cut him in a puppy cut.


----------

